# Grilled stuffed poblanos



## Kevin DeShazo (Jul 30, 2020)

Picked up 6 poblanos at the store the store other day with the idea if making some stuffed poblanos. 

Got home today this afternoon and fired up the grill. While that was heating up, hit the poblanos with a bit of olive oil and salt and pepper, tossed them on the grill to blister them so can peel the skins off.

Once blistered up into a plastic bag they go to steam a bit helping peel the skins. 






Poblanos are peeled, now onto the filling. 2 blocks of cream cheese, bag of shredded Mexican blend cheese and some cajun seasoning get mixed together. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Next into a pan goes some ground chicken and in a pot, made up some Vigo Mexican rice. Season the ground chicken with the same cajun seasoning. 

When rice and chicken are done, I let it cool a bit then added to the cheese mixture. I slit each of the poblanos and stuffed with the meat, cheese and rice mixture 






Back onto the grill they go to warm the filling and get the cheese good and melty. Maybe 10 mins max






Pull from the grill when the cheese is ooey, gooey melty. 

Served up just a couple peppers per plate. Bit of the heat and a little sweet from the poblano comes through mixing greatly with the filling. Definitely a keeper recipe. 






Ill try finishing them off in the smoker the next time I make them and have a cpl hours to smoke them up. Might also smoke some chicken thighs for the filling.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 30, 2020)

I could eat some of them I bet.  Looks yum for sure.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 30, 2020)

That looks delicious kevin


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 30, 2020)

Sounds and looks great


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 30, 2020)

Not bad, not bad at all, nice job.
Looks mighty tasty Kevin.

I'm a bacon addict.
So I'd most likely have wrapped them in bacon too and smoked till rendered.

I've a bunch of Stuffed Pablano recipes listed.
They're awesome with just about any combo of meat, rice and cheese.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jul 30, 2020)

They look great. I gotta try those soon


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 30, 2020)

Looks great Kevin. We love a lot of varieties of stuffed poblanos. I picked up some huge ones yesterday.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jul 30, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Not bad, not bad at all, nice job.
> Looks mighty tasty Kevin.
> 
> I'm a bacon addict.
> ...



Thanks for the reply. Bacon wrapping has been mentioned as well. Chorizo and ground beef have also been mentioned and bet some pulled pork would work as well.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 30, 2020)

Huge Pulled Pork Poblanos
					

I was at the store Friday and found some huge Poblano chiles. Pulled Pork Poblanos instantly came to mind. Saturday I cooked up the PP and a few other things, like my BBQ Biscuit Bombs yesterday. Those were some tasty treats for sure.  Today I started by roasting, skinning and seeding those...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jul 30, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Huge Pulled Pork Poblanos
> 
> 
> I was at the store Friday and found some huge Poblano chiles. Pulled Pork Poblanos instantly came to mind. Saturday I cooked up the PP and a few other things, like my BBQ Biscuit Bombs yesterday. Those were some tasty treats for sure.  Today I started by roasting, skinning and seeding those...
> ...


That just makes me hungry all over again


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 30, 2020)

Looks amazing Kevin. Strong work bud!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 30, 2020)

great job Kevin! Those look amazing,  and filling.  

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jul 31, 2020)

These look great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## forktender (Jul 31, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Not bad, not bad at all, nice job.
> Looks mighty tasty Kevin.
> 
> I'm a bacon addict.
> ...


What no  Dungeness crab stuff Pab's?  LOL!!!
A group of us spend opening weekend of crab season up in Bodega Bay  each yr we have four boats and each boat puts out 10-20 big commercial crab pots in 250' of water by the end of the week and over 400  big purple back'd  commercial grade crab later we are looking for new ways to eat crab. A few years ago I came up with  Asadero cheese, scallions, roasted garlic, pimentos  and mounds of fresh Dungeness crab stuffed into Pasilla's peppers....it's one of our go to recipes  now, and they are to die for.

You can stuff damn near anything into Pasilla's and I'd dig them, they are my favorite pepper by far.

Those look awesome 

 Kevin DeShazo
 I'd tear a few up for sure.

Great job.
Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2020)

Now that really looks god to me!
We use poblanos in place of green peppers in a lot of recipes & I’m thinking Poblano abt’s might be an interesting combo!
Nicely done!
Al


----------

